# BP Meds and Back Pain



## TXhookey (Aug 12, 2019)

Earlier this year I had a pretty major back injury that was lifting related not impact. I've been rehabbing the last several months and have been having chronic cramps, back muscle pain, pain that seems to move randomly around my back and neck etc. The overall "healing" of the back seems to be progressing but the other symptoms were new. Several months ago I met with my cardiologist and mentioned this to her and she knowingly said "I'm not surprised, that happens all of the time, you need the BP meds that contain Potassium that were designed to prevent this". Within a week or two the cramps and non-localized pain went away but I still had some unusual muscle aches. 

She then recommended for CoQ-10 and a D supplement and a couple of weeks later my muscle aches went away and any exercise soreness seemed to go away faster. Somewhat anecdotal on the vitamins but the BP med change made a dramatic difference. I was unaware that could have been the problem and thought I would post just in case anyone else was in a similar situation.


----------



## Dr. Dolittle (Feb 1, 2013)

Interesting. By "D supplement" do you mean Vitamin D? I also wonder if adding a potassium supplement to your daily pill taking would accomplish the same thing as switching the BP medication to one that includes potassium.


----------



## TXhookey (Aug 12, 2019)

At the time, I wasn't convinced it was the problem so I was somewhat skeptical. She did say that the meds I was on flush more Potassium out of the body than what I am on now and the new meds actually contain potassium. BP is back in 110s over low 70s and no more odd muscle pain or cramps, so to thankful to experiment.  My guess is that the meds may do the same with vitamin D, since she recommended I get 250 mg a day, or it could be an age thing. She also said that CoQ-10 was helpful in relieving muscle pains which are a fairly common side effect of BP meds, especially if you are active. I'm glad I did as advised, it has been a very good quality of life improvement.


----------



## Radium (Jan 11, 2019)

TXhookey said:


> Earlier this year I had a pretty major back injury that was lifting related not impact. I've been rehabbing the last several months and have been having chronic cramps, back muscle pain, pain that seems to move randomly around my back and neck etc. The overall "healing" of the back seems to be progressing but the other symptoms were new. Several months ago I met with my cardiologist and mentioned this to her and she knowingly said "I'm not surprised, that happens all of the time, you need the BP meds that contain Potassium that were designed to prevent this". Within a week or two the cramps and non-localized pain went away but I still had some unusual muscle aches.
> 
> She then recommended for CoQ-10 and a D supplement and a couple of weeks later my muscle aches went away and any exercise soreness seemed to go away faster. Somewhat anecdotal on the vitamins but the BP med change made a dramatic difference. I was unaware that could have been the problem and thought I would post just in case anyone else was in a similar situation.


You got one good doctor there. Don't let her go.


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

In many countries potatoes are the main food. Except in summer i eat 2-3 daily. We should never be short of potassium. it is very affordable and very good for health. It also keeps us thin. No need for pills regularly. Just eat different varieties with stuff you like.


----------



## Teufelhunde (May 19, 2007)

The CoQ-10 is a very good idea. I will assume that as well as the BP meds, they have you taking a statin for cholesteral......the statins deplete your body of CoQ-10 and you need to replace it....


----------



## TXhookey (Aug 12, 2019)

Teufelhunde said:


> The CoQ-10 is a very good idea. I will assume that as well as the BP meds, they have you taking a statin for cholesterol......the statins deplete your body of CoQ-10 and you need to replace it....


Unfortunately, you are right. I just crossed the 180 line on my last blood test. My proteins are 98% chicken and fish, with occasional pork. Not a complete restrictive diet, but a sensible one focusing on low sodium and cholesterol so some concern on the level compared to the diet. My family has always said that they found the cure for cancer, we all die of heart attacks before we are 65. Sadly true on both sides of my family for generations.

My doctor is a straight shooter. I gained 5 pounds during the last Xmas holidays and her first words were "I see you went out and got fat, now how are going to fix it?". I have always liked dealing with straight shooters and I "fixed it" over the next couple of weeks and haven't seen them since.


----------



## Radium (Jan 11, 2019)

CQ10 is destined to be one supplement that lived up to at least some of the hype.


----------



## TXhookey (Aug 12, 2019)

After being on atorvastatin for a couple of months, my back muscle pain has progressively gotten worse. Not the nerve lightning bolt pain but the unusual tightness, aches, and weakness pain. I'm going off the atorvastatin for a week to see if there is any improvement. My last cholesterol was low 190s and I have lowered my cholesterol intake significantly since then, bp is fine, so not in a high risk scenario. The last two weeks I've been in denial but it's pretty clear something has changed and no crashes or unusual activity in that same period of time. At least the sun is out and the temps are in the 70s, so going to be a good day for a ride.


----------



## Radium (Jan 11, 2019)

TXhookey said:


> After being on atorvastatin for a couple of months, my back muscle pain has progressively gotten worse. Not the nerve lightning bolt pain but the unusual tightness, aches, and weakness pain. I'm going off the atorvastatin for a week to see if there is any improvement. My last cholesterol was low 190s and I have lowered my cholesterol intake significantly since then, bp is fine, so not in a high risk scenario. The last two weeks I've been in denial but it's pretty clear something has changed and no crashes or unusual activity in that same period of time. At least the sun is out and the temps are in the 70s, so going to be a good day for a ride.


Statins are the cause of a myalgia that is due to the depletion of CQ10 in the body' muscle system. Guess which 'muscle' has the highest concentration of CQ10 in it?
It's the heart muscle, works all the time (hopefully).


----------



## TXhookey (Aug 12, 2019)

My follow up post after getting off the statin. Back is at least 80% better pain/numbness wise and the strength is coming back. I did not realize it, but I had lost the ability/strength to arch my back while laying down on the bed. I just ignored it, the weather has been nice the last couple of weeks and leaves are falling by the truck load so I've been able to get daily rides in and a couple of hours of yard work so figured it was from the activity. Last night, I went to roll over and realized I could arch my back and roll over without any pain.

I may be predisposed to be sensitive to statins, but unlike many side effects, the side effects for statins seem very common due to how they interact with the body.

Gives me hope that my manuals and bunny hops will start getting back to where they used to be. 

In talking to my Doc, she stated that insurance requires them to use atorvastatin before approving any other statin. I'm always skeptical so could be real or it could be atorvastatin has a great promo going. Going to keep the low cholesterol diet, it's easy to accomplish, and check my cholesterol periodically. Statins won't come back into the picture until the risk warrants the negative side effects.


----------



## quite.right (Sep 29, 2016)

TXhookey said:


> ...
> 
> She then recommended for CoQ-10 and a D supplement and a couple of weeks later my muscle aches went away and any exercise soreness seemed to go away faster. Somewhat anecdotal on the vitamins but the BP med change made a dramatic difference. I was unaware that could have been the problem and thought I would post just in case anyone else was in a similar situation.


I red this and bought Q10 for my mother-in-law suffering from muscle pain mainly in her Quadrizepses. It took about 10 days then she was pain free. 
She is very very happy now and enjoys walking uphill on her daily walk again. And she decided that she will take part again in the weekly hiking group she left last year due the pain.
That brings back a lot of quality in her life and keeps her mobility.
Thank you for sharing the information.


----------



## 43st (Jan 19, 2013)

Just a quick note on vitamin D.. it should be taken with magnesium and calcium (sometimes sold as an all in one). My doctor put me on a 10,000 iu dose once a week back in 2005 for a deficiency, it depleted my calcium stores, and six months later I was at the dentist for my first cavity in 35 years.


----------

